# Tank mates for severums



## gouramigroupies (Mar 14, 2014)

What are good tank mates for a gold severums in a 90 gallon?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Geophagus, Green texas, Jack dempsey, Convicts, and Salvini, would make great cichlid tank mates. 

If you wanted to create a more peaceful community tank you could add tinfoil barbs, Torpedo barbs, Rainbow fish, tiger barbs, and large tetras.


----------



## ChrisInc. (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a geophagus and a 7 to 8 inch sailfin pleco with my severum, as well as some dwarf rainbows (6). The severum completely leaves the rainbows alone but it is relentless in harassing the geo and pleco to the point I have to clean the algae off the glass. This is the only tank with a pleco that I have to do this in. The severum is such a bully I am either going to set up another tank for it real soon or try to sell it.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

With my supper red pair in my125 I have rummy nose tetra neons torpedo barbs 3 gouramis pretty sure I spelt that romg sorry any way ithere's 2 angels pictus cats and a hole. Bunch of miscellaneous tetras never seen them go for anything 

Or you could go for some new world chichleds green terrors convicts. ( what Alex said )


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say angels, bigger and tougher tetra like bleeding heart, black skirt, hemiodus, angels, rams, acara. 

It is hit and miss with smaller tetra like cardinals and rummy. We had a bleeding colong of red head tapajos before with cardinals with no problem in a 6' tank. One of our customer bought the colony, moved them to his tank, and got some cardinals to go with them. After the move, the red head became very aggressive and took out the 100 cardinals.

I do think though GT or JD are a bit too aggressive for severum. It all depends what you focus fish is. You want your severum to shine, then they should be the more dormiant fish in the tank.


----------



## Blueturtleman1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 5 inch male gold severum. Want to trade for a female. Got any extras? Cheers!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Torpedo barbs and some Panda Uaru would look great! A colony of geophagus would be cool too.


----------

